# Kaufberatung Monitor



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

Ich würde gern mein kleinen Bruder einen neuen Monitor zum Geburtstag kaufen, er hat noch einen sehr alten.

In einen Fachgeschäft um die Ecke hat man mir diese beiden angeboten. Mit wenig Ahnung ist es schwer, deswegen wollte ich nochmal hier nachfragen. 

Preis: 350 
https://geizhals.de/acer-xf0-xf270huabmiidprzx-um-hx0ee-a01-a1528218.html

Preis 450
https://geizhals.de/acer-xb1-xb271huabmiprz-um-hx1ee-a01-a1439522.html

Würdet ihr einen davon nehmen, oder doch lieber was anderes?

sein System:
Fractal Design Define C
MD Ryzen 5 2600X
Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming AMD 
550 Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold
500GB SSD Crucial MX500
2000GB Seagate BarraCuda 
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING

Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Der Erste fällt weg, denn AMD FreeSync zusammen mit ner GTX 1080 ist keine sinngebende Kombination.
Der Zweite hat GSync, und das passt sehr gut mit der Grafikkarte zusammen.

Falls man noch 60 Euro mehr draufzulegen bereit ist bekommt man für 600 Euro schon das Nachfolge-Modell XB272Q mit 240 anstelle 144 Hz. Habe selbst den 24,5-Zöller und absolut zufrieden damit.

Edit:
Woher kommen die 450 Euro? Vom Fachhändler? Im Netz finde ich so einen Preis nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Erste fällt weg, denn AMD FreeSync zusammen mit ner GTX 1080 ist keine sinngebende Kombination.
> Der Zweite hat GSync, und das passt sehr gut mit der Grafikkarte zusammen.
> 
> Falls man noch 60 Euro mehr draufzulegen bereit ist bekommt man für 600 Euro schon das Nachfolge-Modell XB272Q mit 240 anstelle 144 Hz. Habe selbst den 24,5-Zöller und absolut zufrieden damit.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort! 
Ja, wären beide im Fachgeschäft um die Ecke.  Mehr wie 500 Euro wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2018)

Steht schon definitiv fest, dass es 27" werden sollen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Erste fällt weg, denn AMD FreeSync zusammen mit ner GTX 1080 ist keine sinngebende Kombination.


 Das wäre korrekt, wenn Freesync, so wie es bei Gsync der Fall ist, einen Aufpreis kosten würde. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Der Monitor ist genau so teuer wie ein vergleichbarer ohne Freesync, daher ist der Monitor sehr wohl sinnvoll, was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht.

Der zweite Monitor ist besser, allein weil er ein IPS-Panel hat, und bei DEM Preis, wenn das mit den 450€ stimmt wäre er ein Schnäppchen. Dass er GSync hat kommt halt noch dazu, d.h. der Aufpreis von 100€ wäre im Endeffekt auch völlig ok.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Steht schon definitiv fest, dass es 27" werden sollen?



Er hätte schon gerne 27 Zoll 



> Der zweite Monitor ist besser, allein weil er ein IPS-Panel hat, und bei DEM Preis, wenn das mit den 450€ stimmt wäre er ein Schnäppchen. Dass er GSync hat kommt halt noch dazu, d.h. der Aufpreis von 100€ wäre im Endeffekt auch völlig ok.



Der für 450 hat doch nur TN Panel


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Er hätte schon gerne 27 Zoll
> 
> 
> 
> Der für 450 hat doch nur TN Panel


 Oh... also dann finde ich den ersten besser, der hat ja WQHD, 144Hz IPS und ist bei Deinem Shop auch noch echt günstig....   Ausnahme;  Du legst sehr viel Wert auf Gync. In dem Fall hast du dann natürlich eh keine Wahl und solltest den mit GSync nehmen. GSync macht nen Monitor halt deutlich teurer, grad ab WQHD-Modellen und 144Hz. Der mit GSync ist vermutlich bis auf GSync und das Panel praktisch gleichwertig zum Freesync-Modell, dürfte aber das etwas schlechtere Bild haben, was die Farbtreue angeht.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oh... also dann finde ich den ersten besser, der hat ja WQHD, 144Hz IPS und ist bei Deinem Shop auch noch echt günstig....   Ausnahme;  Du legst sehr viel Wert auf Gync. In dem Fall hast du dann natürlich eh keine Wahl und solltest den mit GSync nehmen. GSync macht nen Monitor halt deutlich teurer, grad ab WQHD-Modellen und 144Hz. Der mit GSync ist vermutlich bis auf GSync und das Panel praktisch gleichwertig zum Freesync-Modell, dürfte aber das etwas schlechtere Bild haben, was die Farbtreue angeht.



Ist denn GSync so wichtig?


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2018)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Ist denn GSync so wichtig?


Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es ist nice to have aber nichts essentielles.
Je nach Spiel kann es sogar kontraproduktiv sein.

Mein Monitor unterstützt es, aber ich habe es deaktiviert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Ist denn GSync so wichtig?


Bildruhe, hohe Bilddaten ohne Einbußen (die man sonst durch VSync in Kauf nehmen muss wenn man Tearing vermeiden will), ein grundlegend flüssigeres Spielerlebnis... Wer sich an Ruckler bzw. niedrigen FPS stört der weiss GSync besonders zu schätzen.

Man muss den Vergleich Vorher/Nachher einfach selbst gesehen haben, dann erkennt man ob es einem viel Wert ist oder nicht. Persönlich könnte ich nie mehr ohne Gsync.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es ist nice to have aber nichts essentielles.
> Je nach Spiel kann es sogar kontraproduktiv sein.
> 
> Mein Monitor unterstützt es, aber ich habe es deaktiviert.


Warum, wenn man fragen darf? Und inwiefern kontraproduktiv?? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

Ich könnte aber beide bedenkenlos kaufen ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre korrekt, wenn Freesync, so wie es bei Gsync der Fall ist, einen Aufpreis kosten würde. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Der Monitor ist genau so teuer wie ein vergleichbarer ohne Freesync, daher ist der Monitor sehr wohl sinnvoll, was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht.


Dennoch hat er effektiv gar nichts davon, dann kann er genauso gut einen Standard-Monitor mit 144 Hz komplett ohne eine Sync-Technik nehmen und käme dabei noch viel günstiger weg, denn solche Kosten mittlerweile keine 300 Euro mehr. Oder eben FreeSync-Geräte die günstiger sind als sein Beispiel Nr. 1.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dennoch hat er effektiv gar nichts davon, dann kann er genauso gut einen Standard-Monitor mit 144 Hz komplett ohne eine Sync-Technik nehmen und käme dabei noch viel günstiger weg, denn solche Kosten mittlerweile keine 300 Euro mehr.


 Lies doch mal bitte, was ich schrieb: Freesync kostet meist keinen (nennenswerten) Aufpreis.  Der oben genannte Freesyncmonitor ist lediglich ein bisschen teurer EIN einziger Monitor ohne Freesync, der auch 144Hz und WQHD hat. Das hier ist der einzige ohne Freesync, der untr 350€ kostet: https://geizhals.de/samsung-c27jg52-lc27jg52qquxen-a1880294.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Und untr 300€ gibt es keinen einzigen 27 Zoller, der auch 144Hz und WQHD hat, also nix da von wegen "keine 300 Euro mehr"  

Allerdings bietet der og. Freesync eben auch IPS, und bei dem Preis, den er bekommt, sind es auch nur 20-30€ mehr im Vergleich zu dem Samsung, der VA als Panel hat, was auch gut ist, aber idr für Spiele schlechter als IPS. 


@Nightcrawler: ohne Sync hast du bei schnellen seitlichen Kamerabewegungen manchmal eine Art "Riss" im Bild, das nennt man auch Tearing - mit GSync oder Freesync wäre das weg, und zwar egal wie viel FPS Du hast - aber für eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte geht eben nur GSync. Ohne GSync musst du mit Tearing leben oder aber in en Treibern oder im Spiel VSync aktivieren. Bei Vsync kann es sein, dass du dann weniger FPS hast als die Grafikkarte schafft - allerdings ist das auch kein Beinbruch, denn du hast dann halt zB statt 85 FPS vielleicht 73 FPS oder so. Mit GSync bleibt es bei 85 FPS. Wenn du sehr hohe FPS-Werte ohne VSync schaffst, wird es mi Vsync immer noch recht viel FPS geben, zumal du ja beim Monitor 144Hz hast. Die Frag wäre halt, ob du 100€ mehr für GSync ausgibst, obwohl das Bild vlt optisch sogar etwas schwächer ist.

Ach ja, wichtig: für 144Hz und WQHD brauchst du glaub ich DisplayPort beim Kabel!


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (27. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lies doch mal bitte, was ich schrieb: Freesync kostet meist keinen (nennenswerten) Aufpreis.  Der oben genannte Freesyncmonitor ist lediglich ein bisschen teurer EIN einziger Monitor ohne Freesync, der auch 144Hz und WQHD hat. Das hier ist der einzige ohne Freesync, der untr 350€ kostet: https://geizhals.de/samsung-c27jg52-lc27jg52qquxen-a1880294.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> Und untr 300€ gibt es keinen einzigen 27 Zoller, der auch 144Hz und WQHD hat, also nix da von wegen "keine 300 Euro mehr"
> 
> ...



Es muss mein Bruder gefallen  

Wenn ich aber alles verstanden habe, dann müsste ich eher sowas kaufen. Knapp 700 Euro ist echt eine Ansage. 

https://geizhals.de/aoc-agon-ag271qg-a1472102.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern kontraproduktiv??


In Overwatch ist dadurch Input Lag entstanden. Kann natürlich sein, dass sie es mittlerweile gefixt haben... 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum, wenn man fragen darf


Warum ich es deaktiviert habe?
Eigentlich nur wegen der Overwatch Sache, glaube ich... Sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr! 
Aber meist zocke ich eh mit Frames jenseits der 90. Da brauche ich das nicht mehr.

Letzten Endes ist es nur eine zusätzliche Funktion, die sich einmischt und Mist bauen kann...


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2018)

Nightcrawler31 schrieb:


> Es muss mein Bruder gefallen
> 
> Wenn ich aber alles verstanden habe, dann müsste ich eher sowas kaufen. Knapp 700 Euro ist echt eine Ansage.
> 
> https://geizhals.de/aoc-agon-ag271qg-a1472102.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


 Nee, du MUSST gar nix...  es kostet halt alles nen Aufpreis: WQHD statt Full-HD kostet mehr, 144 statt 60Hz kostet mehr Gsync statt ein Sync oder Freesync kostet mehr, ein gutes Panel statt einem Standardpanel kostet mehr…   aber all das ist kein Muss, auch das "schlechtere" TN-Panel ist gut genug, Millionen Leute nutzen das und haben nix zu meckern - nur FALLS man den direkten Vergleich macht und quasi Referenz-Farbschablonen (also jetzt wirklich echte, greifbare, nicht nur virtuell) hat und dann vergleicht, wird man sehen, dass IPS idr farbeechter und beim Farbkontrast besser ist. Wobei man den Monitor aber auch erst richtig konfigurieren muss.


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (28. September 2018)

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt wie vorher 
Dann muss er halt ohne G-Sync leben, es wird schon nicht so wichtig sein. Ich selber habe es auch noch nie gebraucht.

Ich habe diesen noch gefunden, er ist aber auch ohne G-Sync

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-DisplayPort-Reaktionszeit-Auflösung-ZeroFrame/dp/B07FTWRF1B


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2018)

Vielleicht sollte man die Sache anders betrachten und sich folgende Frage stellen:

Was ist einem wichtiger? Möglichst farbgetreues Bild, stabiler Blickwinkel, höher Kontrast, tiefes Schwarz? Dann ist IPS eine gute Wahl.

Oder doch reine Geschwindigkeit, also eine sehr flüssige und scharfe Darstellung von Bewegungen ohne bzw. möglichst geringer Schlierenbildung? Dann geht kein Weg an TN vorbei.

Beide Techniken haben ihre spezifischen Stärken und Schwächen. Eine Lösung due alles abdeckt gibt es bis heute leider nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (28. September 2018)

Ich finde, adaptive Synchronisation ist eher was für die "Genießer", welche nach der bestmöglichen Bildqualität streben.
Das Zerreißen des Bildes geschieht nicht mehr, wird aber durch Input-Lag erkauft. Der ist zwar nicht so hoch wie beim normalen VSync, aber eben vorhanden.
Spielt dein Bruder hauptsächlich kompetitive Sachen wie Fortninte, Overwatch, PUBG oder was auch immer, möchten die Spieler, dass die Grafikkarte die Frames raushaut so schnell sie kann, der Monitor anzeigt, was auch immer daherkommt.
Da wäre ein TN-Panel schon okay, es gibt ja welche mit ordentlichem Kontrast. (Obwohl es ja auch ein Vorteil sein kann, wenn Schatten nicht tiefschwarz sind.  )

Persönlich würde ich bei 27 Zoll aber kein gekrümmtes Display nehmen. Es macht bei 21:9-Ultrawide-Monitoren, so ab 34 Zoll, durchaus Sinn, bei kleineren 16:9-Monitoren ist das eher eine Modeerscheinung, die auch noch einen Aufpreis kostet.
Durch die Krümmung des Panels können Spannungen am Rand entstehen, die im schlimmsten Fall zu Backlight-Bleeding führen. Da schimmert dann, entlang der Einfassung, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durch. Bei dunklen Bildern hast du dann hellere Flecken am Rand.
Besonders davon betroffen sind die "randlosen" Monitore, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen muss. (Reviewer bemäkeln generell einen dicken Rand, aber eigentlich lässt sich gerade da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung besser und sauberer "verstecken".)


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2018)

Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich das so lese, sollte er einfach den günstigeren mit Freesync nehmen. Wenn er bisher keine Probleme mit "Tearing" und "Vysnc" hatte, wird er GSync nicht wirklich "brauchen", und allein WQHD und 144Hz sind schon ein großer Bonus auf den alten Monitor, dazu noch die guten Farben, die das IPS-Panel mit hoher Sicherheit bieten wird. Das ist für ihn bestimmt wichtiger als GSync, außer er ist ein "Freak" in Sachen FPS, spielt zB lieber mit geringen Details in 140 FPS als hohen mit "nur" 80 FPS


----------



## Nightcrawler31 (28. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich das so lese, sollte er einfach den günstigeren mit Freesync nehmen. Wenn er bisher keine Probleme mit "Tearing" und "Vysnc" hatte, wird er GSync nicht wirklich "brauchen", und allein WQHD und 144Hz sind schon ein großer Bonus auf den alten Monitor, dazu noch die guten Farben, die das IPS-Panel mit hoher Sicherheit bieten wird. Das ist für ihn bestimmt wichtiger als GSync, außer er ist ein "Freak" in Sachen FPS, spielt zB lieber mit geringen Details in 140 FPS als hohen mit "nur" 80 FPS



Nein, er ist kein Zocker Freak  

Ich werde wohl den Acer XF270HUA nehmen, mit 350 Euro mache ich sicher nichts falsch. Vielleicht kann ich zur Not umtauschen.

Vielen Dank!


----------

